# Super Bici Ja Ja Ja



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Esto lo escribí en un foro local , pero por si no han visto esta Super bicla para que vayan a verla ....y comprarla siquieren....




Amigos :
Después de leer el mensaje de Oscar acerca de que ya
estaban a la venta las bicis de montaña Ferrari me lancé al P. de H.
a verlas , con un poco de entusiasmo , no mucho , porque como comentó
A.Melgar , ya en otras ocasiones hemos visto que las bicis que llevan
los nombres de marcas de autos famosos no siempre son lo que se
espera de ellas a diferencia de los autos que generalmente si parten
el queso en el renglón automovilístico .

Hace como diez años sacaron en Europa unas bicis marca
Porsche (avaladas por la marca de coches ) mismas que pasaron sin
pena ni gloria , así ha sucedido con las bicis Jeep , Audi, y algunas
otras de orgulloso nombre automotriz , es más me atrevo a decir que
la mayoría paso con más pena que gloria.

En mi cerebro (que a veces funciona cuando no se me cruzan
los cables y chisporrotean las neuronas )unas palabras me decían ;
que bueno que ya se van a fabricar bicis llegonas en México lindo y
querido , a buen precio , con buenos componentes para competirles a
las bicis importadas , vamos a ver .

Que entro al estacionamiento de Angelópolis y que me
estaciono enfrente del P.de H. , me llevé mi Ferrari Testarossa para
hacerle honor a la bici que pensaba admirar , hago la aclaración de
que mi Ferrari está disfrazado de Jetta .....por aquello de los
secuestros , le puse el candado , el bastón y le acomode el peluche
para proteger el tablero del sol y voy pa´dentro (como en la luna de
miel...)

Comienzo a subir las escaleras de dos en dos y no avanzaba , a
guey , estaba subiendo por la escalera que bajaba ja ja ja, así de
nervioso andaba por ver la Ferrari mountain bike .

Por fin ahí está la Ferrari , la veo , me acerco , le doy la
vuelta , la medio analizo ¡Y NO LO CREO !, esta pin...bici ni a
madraz... cuesta lo que dicen , es más no es jalada me gusta como
para la mitad de lo que vale .

Y como dijo el descuartizador , vámonos por partes :

En primer lugar les comento que ésta es mi percepción y obvio
que puede diferir de la de muchos de Uds., mi intención no es
demeritar , ni ser negativo, ni ver solo todo lo malo de la bici ,
mi intención es solamente comentarles lo que pienso acerca de lo que
ví , de todos modos a los de Turbo o Ferrari les vale mothers mi
opinión .

Al hacer el análisis visual parto de que estamos hablando de
una bici de $ 33,360.00 pesos (o algo así ) de tal forma que uno
espera que la bici tenga los componentes adecuados al precio , a la
marca e historial que lleva ( Ferrari )sobretodo tomando en cuenta el
choro esé de que Ferrari autorizó y evaluó las bicis y componentes .

Por otro lado las debieron poner a la venta en tiendas de bicis
en donde existe el personal con los conocimientos adecuados para
explicar las características de las " Ferraris " los chavos del P de
H no tienen npi de éstas bicis, ni hay un manual de perdis para leer
aunque sea algo de las mismas , y se necesita ser muy muy..... para
comprar una bici de 33mil varos así nomás , aunque me la den en 525
pagos sin intereses y con derecho a la rifa de aniversario .

El CUADRO .- Es el CX-60 de doble suspensión ,aluminio de
buenos acabados y combinacion de colores muy aceptable , dice Ferrari
y Colnago en los tirantes ,el diseño es multipivote en parte con
baleros sellados y en algún lugar parece que tiene bushings , obvio
que no lo dejan a uno desarmar para ver mejor ja ja ja , tiene unas
punteras tipo Horst Link , había que ver si funciona como tal es
decir con la suspension trasera activa al pedalear y frenar , ya que
se puede parecer pero no ser, el pivote principal yo lo veo en una
posición algo rara respecto al eje de centro , el recorrido de la
suspensión trasera nadie supo decirme de cuanto es , la bici está
pesadita ,tiene un amortiguador R.S. pero en una bici de ese precio
uno espera ya de perdida un Fox RP 2 , RP 3 o incluso un RP 23.

Así que de entrada al cuadro yo le pondría un 7 de calificación
solo de verlo , habría que probarlo , pero como yo creo que nunca van
a poner una Demo-bike Ferrari para darle unos cuantos pedalazos , se
queda uno con las ganas de saber como será el desempeño de esa bici
en la montaña , ahora que ; aunque fuera excelente tampoco vale la
pena pagar los 33 y feria de varos por la bici y ahora verán por qué .

HORQUILLA .- Sin ninguna calcomanía que diga la marca o modelo ,
investigándole por ahí , vi que era una Suntour , ya a estas alturas
me comenzó a entrar la deprebike (depresión al ver la bici y el
precio ) no tengo absolutamente nada contra las horquillas Suntour ,
pero vuelvo a lo mismo , para una bici de 33 mil pesos , ¿No le
podían poner algo un poco mejor ?

FRENOS DE DISCO .- Shimano Deore , por $ 33,360.00 ???

CADENA .- Shimano Deore , por $ 33,360.00 ???

PEDALES .- De plataforma , ni siquiera unos de contacto baratitos.

MANUBRIO , POTENCIA , Y POSTE DE ASIENTO .- De tipo genérico ,
bastante sencillos para el precio.

CRANKSET .- FSA Alpha drive , también de lo mas baratito de FSA .

RODADAS .- No tienen marca pero me late que son Shimano , aunque no
puedo asegurar de que nivel , obvio no son ni XTR ni XT .

PALANCAS DE CAMBIO Y DESVIADOR .- Shimano LX , aleluya , ya vamos
mejorando.

CAMBIO TRASERO .- Shimano XT , vaya al menos un componente de
nivel , para una bici de $ 33,360.00

Asi que mis estimados amigos , súmenle como quieran , yo ya me
cansé de buscar la forma de llegarle a ese precio de $ 33,360.00
y solo que el puro cuadro cueste $25,000.00 de nuestros pesos , y el
resto en componentes , no veo de donde sacan ese precio de venta, con
33,360.00 se compra uno dos o chance tres bicis de ese nivel de
componentes y en cualquier tienda de accesorios de autos venden unas
calcomanías de Ferrari bien fregonas .

Leyendo la información que publicaron de Turbo -Ferrari etc.
encuentro algunos comentarios que me sacan de onda , permítanme poner
en mayúscula lo que pienso :

Turbo -Ferrari dice :
> Los números son alentadores: mientras Turbo tiene un margen de
> utilidad de un solo dígito en sus ventas para México, el que tendrá
> con las bicicletas Ferrari podría ser mayor de 30%.

PUES CLARO CON ESOS PRECIOS Y LOS COMPONENTES DE LAS BICIS , VA A
SER NEGOCIO REDONDO , A VER CUANTAS VENDEN .

Turbo -Ferrari dice :
> En la producción se quedó Biciclo, y Colnago "avala que son los
> mejores componentes y especificaciones técnicas", señala Aguilar.
>De hecho, las bicicletas no se fabricarán en San Luis Potosí sino
>en la planta de Colnago, en Corea.

PUES POR FIN ¿ NO SE VAN A FABRICAR EN MÉXICO ? , ENTONCES PARA
QUE TANTA ALHARACA...

Turbo -Ferrari dice :
>Además, ya están listos los primeros embarques a Estados Unidos para
>las tiendas Saks y Neiman Marcus.

BUENO EN ESAS TIENDAS A LO MEJOR SI VENDEN Y CHANCE EN EL PALACIO
TAMBIEN , ASI QUE LOS REVIEWS DE LAS FERRARIS HAY QUE BUSCARLOS EN EL
ROBB REPORT , JA JA JA , Y LUEGO A VER QUE DICEN SPECIALIZED Y
ELLSWORTH CON LA PATENTE DE LOS HORST LINKS .

Turbo -Ferrari dice :
> La fórmula es vender menos de las que el mercado puede comprar para
>generar la idea de exclusividad. "Queremos que sean pocas
>bicicletas, pero muy buscadas"

SI COMO NO , VAN A ESTAR MUY BUSCADAS....Y CON ESOS PRECIOS , MUY
EXCLUSIVAS

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No puedo llamarme decepcionado.

Ni la Audi, ni la Porsche, ni la Cadillac (tal vez la mas rescatable), ni la Jeep (Christini??), ni las anteriores Ferrari habian podido competir en precio/prestaciones con las "normales".

Por 33 bolas, de lejos una Santa Cruz de alto nivel, aunque sea, no??

Pero en todos lados se cuecen habas... Un cuadro Enduro SL de plastico (perdon fibra de carbono... perdon, polimero con fibra de carbono) con tijera Specialized (de las que suenan, se rompen y se descomponen) te salen por 3900 dolarucos, cuando te puedes comprar una Titus El Guapo de Titanio con una TALAS 36 RC2 por 4300 dolarucos.

Algunas marcas se "creen" que poner un precio exorbitante es hacer una bici "de boutique"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Támbién la vi en Marti. Cuando pasé por ahi, ya estaba cerrada la tienda, pero tenían la doble suspensión, y otra hardtail y una para niña (si, como de 10 a 12 años). 

No se me hizo mala si hubiera costado como la mitad. Pero para ese precio hay n opciones en México. No creo que en Mexico puedas comprar una Santa Cruz o Titus o Ellsworth o Nicolai o Jeff Jones por ese precio, pero si hay varias que tienen mejores componentes que las Ferrari. 

Pero, como dijo un tal P.T. Barnum, nace un pend... cada minuto....


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Por ese precio se compran una Santa Cruz Blur LT nueva con componenetes bastante razonables. hay bastanes opciones en el rango de $3,000. 00 usd en Mexico; es mas (hasta una Nomad por $ 3 500.oo usd)
quien compre una turbo de ese precio es alguien que no tiene ni idea de lo que es una buena bici, no los puedo llamar tontos, por que si fueran tontos no tendrian dinero. pero no falta el despistado


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Luis,

Coincido totalmente contigo, ese precio para la calidad de cuadro y componentes no tiene justificación. Las ví la semana pasada en Liverpool y no creo que vendan ninguna a alguien que tenga el mínimo conocimiento sobre bicicletas. Y si Ernesto Colnago viera su nombre en un cuadro de esa calidad seguramente se moriría de pena.

Saludos.

Fidel.



the last biker said:


> Esto lo escribí en un foro local , pero por si no han visto esta Super bicla para que vayan a verla ....y comprarla siquieren....
> 
> Amigos :
> Después de leer el mensaje de Oscar acerca de que ya
> ...


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

De hecho, si hay una Bici Ferrari/Colnago que vale la pena....(tambien con un super precio supongo)

http://www.colnagonews.com/en/ferrari60/index.php

Tambien hace años, tambien Colnago hizo una doble para ferrari, aunque bastante mejor que la Turbo, pero tambien de precio desorbitante, si mal no recuerdo, como $7,000.00 usd, pero al menos tenia mejores componentes para la epoca (2003) 
pero no dudaria, que, aunque el cuadro es de fibra de carbon con resinas, bien lo podian haber tambien maquilado en Asia. Igual que ahora lo hacen las Turbo

http://www.btt.com.ar/nota/15/15972.shtml


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Todo es negocio, que querías the last biker? 

Turbo invirtió para usar el nombre, y ahora tiene que sacarle algo xD

Creo que todo empresario ve la forma de hacer crecer su dinero, aunque muchas veces no le importa lo que en realidad le esté vendiendo a la gente, con tal de tener su dinero. Desafortunadamente que lástima que suceda con las bicicletas.

Creo que lo mejor que podemos hacer es orientar a la gente cuando vaya a hacer su compra, amigos, lo que sean. Después de todo son hechas para aquellos que quieran regalar su dinero y traer la marca Ferrari en forma de bicicleta arriba de sus carros.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

En un país donde hay petróleo y la gasolina tiene que importarse, y además de cara pagamos impuestos sobre ella...

En un país donde las carreteras tienen hasta 6 veces menos asfalto que en USA y Europa y se pagan cuotas de lujo...

En un país donde tenemos al hombre más rico del mundo gracias, en buena parte, al consumo diario que hacemos de sus productos/servicios de cuestionable calidad y carísimos...

En un país donde siempre hemos preferido lo "Made in SomeOtherCountry" en lugar de hacerlo nosotros mismos...

Realmente ¿les parece absurdo que se venda una bici como esas a ese precio? A mí me parece bastante lógico, y es más, apuesto mi Specialized de plástico-polímero-carbono a que más de uno va a comprar su "Turbo-Colnago-Ferrari" de treinta y tantos mil pesotes.

Y pensar que Turbo es el patrocinador de los mejores ciclistas de montaña mexicanos (al menos en lo que a XC se refiere) en la actualidad... como diría el anuncio de Sol "¡qué ironía!"


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Creo que lo mejor que podemos hacer es orientar a la gente cuando vaya a hacer su compra, amigos, lo que sean.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> En un país donde hay petróleo y la gasolina tiene que importarse, y además de cara pagamos impuestos sobre ella...
> En un país donde las carreteras tienen hasta 6 veces menos asfalto que en USA y Europa y se pagan cuotas de lujo...
> En un país donde tenemos al hombre más rico del mundo gracias, en buena parte, al consumo diario que hacemos de sus productos/servicios de cuestionable calidad y carísimos...
> En un país donde siempre hemos preferido lo "Made in SomeOtherCountry" en lugar de hacerlo nosotros mismos...
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado Last Biker:
Este tema que tocas el día de hoy me parace sumamente interesante, pues no es solamente un tema puramente Biker, sino algo mas profundo, ya que involucra factores socio-culturales.
Porque aunque ustedes no lo crean esa bici Ferrari se esta vendiendo como pan caliente. Obviamente los que la estan comprando no son los asiduos a mtbr. Pero hay gente de la cual yo trato mucho todos los días, que con gusto pagan los mas de 30,000 pesos por tener una "bonita bici de marca" exhibida es sus cocheras. Para que cuando vayan sus familiares o amigos a visitar sus residencias, ven su bici y digan mira nada mas que deportista y que extremo es el Lic, o el Dr. o el Arq., y ha de ser buenisimo para la bici de montaña porque tiene una bici Ferrari.
Claro que sus amigos o familiares que lo visiten son gente comun que no sabe mayor cosa de bicicletas y que no tienen idea que existen bicis que llevan por marca Turner, Titus, Intense, Foes, Knolly, etc.
Asi que la Ferrari cumple perfectamente con su función de "apantallar a mis amigos" .
De manera que hay gente que gustosamente la esta comprando. Por supuesto esta bici nunca va a recorrer 200 km en toda su existencia. 
Saludos 
DrFoes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Asi que la Ferrari cumple perfectamente con su función de "apantallar a mis amigos" .
> De manera que hay gente que gustosamente la esta comprando. Por supuesto esta bici nunca va a recorrer 200 km en toda su existencia.
> Saludos
> DrFoes


Respeto el derecho de la gente a hacer de su [email protected] un papalote y echarlo a volar...

Pero cuando se toman actitudes que van mas con la vanidad que con el gusto puro, me da por el quinto forro de las pelotas...

Porque una cosa es que te compres algo porque te gusta y te gusta a ti y no te importa lo que piense la gente y otra es comprarte algo para que le guste a los demas.

Igual que las playeritas esas Chemise Lacoste... 1200 por una playera tipo polo??? :eekster: Yo me acuerdo que cuando era chamaco, las comprabamos porque no alcanzaba para otra cosa... Y ahora traer una es de lo mas "in" 

Contras... con eso me alcanza para tres buenas llantas... o un desviador de alta gama.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Igual que las playeritas esas Chemise Lacoste... 1200 por una playera tipo polo??? :eekster: Yo me acuerdo que cuando era chamaco, las comprabamos porque no alcanzaba para otra cosa... Y ahora traer una es de lo mas "in"


Jajaja, eso de las playeras Lacoste es cierto. Quien no las usó?

... ahora para los chivolos de la actualidad que se quieren ver tan "in" como la generación X, les toca pagar xD

Lo que es la moda xD


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp said:


> me decantaria por TPC y
> me da por el quinto forro de las pelotas...


Estimado Warp:
Estas pasando demasiado tiempo en el foro de España. :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Estimado Warp:
> Estas pasando demasiado tiempo en el foro de España. :skep:


La primera... pues no se... No se usa "decantar" en Mexico?? 

La otra es mas bien que he trabajado ya 9 años con argentinos y lo malo se pega....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Porque aunque ustedes no lo crean esa bici Ferrari se esta vendiendo como pan caliente.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

